# Rooting



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Will the old z4root work to root the fascinate if not could someone post a link to were I can get a root process for this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

delete


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

bleep,bleep,bleep


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Flash this CWM via Odin http://www.mediafire...6x5utoca59et7o9

Place this on your SD card http://dl.dropbox.com/u/50778557/Flashable_Root_Package.zip

Then flash root package via CWM
.

There are several links on this topic


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

droidstyle said:


>


 LOL


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> Flash this CWM via Odin http://www.mediafire...6x5utoca59et7o9
> 
> Place this on your SD card http://dl.dropbox.com/u/50778557/Flashable_Root_Package.zip
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for a direct answer, I've read tons on this phone couldn't tell what was outdated,I'm helping a friend with this as much as I can, its a little different than my tbolt or nexus.


----------

